# Help



## dottymiller (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been a coder for a number of years, and my first and only job was in a production type coding enviroment where the group of physicians had "their own way of coding"!  They provided minimal to no education and I was responsible for my own CEU's.  I worked very long hours alot of days and was unable to attend the chapter meetings. 

 I am unemployed and now that I am out in the "real world" looking for a job= I am very concerned about what I know, do not know or remember.

I have been looking for a "tutor",  or a refresher course or something -so I feel good enough about my knowledge to get a job.  

So far in contacting the AAPC, I have not found any resources that are available to help me in this situation-- I cannot imagine that I am the only person in this position, but where do I turn for help?


----------



## JudyW (Feb 6, 2012)

dottymiller said:


> I have been a coder for a number of years, and my first and only job was in a production type coding enviroment where the group of physicians had "their own way of coding"!  They provided minimal to no education and I was responsible for my own CEU's.  I worked very long hours alot of days and was unable to attend the chapter meetings.
> 
> I am unemployed and now that I am out in the "real world" looking for a job= I am very concerned about what I know, do not know or remember.
> 
> ...



You are probably right , I am sure there are others out there just like you.  I would suggest that you turn to Local Chapter and see if there is someone in your Chapter who would be willing to tutor with you.  This would be a good chance for someone in your chapter to mentor you and also a great networking experience for both.  Hope this helps you some.


----------



## lora.a.cherry@gmail.com (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck in your quest; I'm not sure what area you live in but check out this resource 
cpc solutions inc. I took a coding boot camp class sponsored by this company and it was great.


----------

